# Do you name your bikes?



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

Had an interesting discussion over Christmas and the topic of naming our bikes came up. So the question stands: Do you name your bikes?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

Not as much as label them...

The Seven, The Salsa, The Colnago.

or

The Ti, The Steel, The Aluminum, The Old Bike. 

or

The Bike, My Towncar, My Other Bike


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

My wife does.


She calls all of them " another bike". 

As in "Did you get another bike". Most I have had for years. Or at least the same color bikes for years.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I do, actually.

My previous was "Celeste" and my current is "Blanca". 
I know a guy who calls his "Faustina".
And we're not even embarrassed about it.

MTBs get no names.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

Me too my mtbs dont get names. Though if i ever get my dream Carbon Nomad, I will name it.

I like to name my road bikes especially if they are Italian. My Bianchi is called Biciclissima Specialissima ... 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/re...-modern-retro-rebuild-miele-build-259405.html

I have yet to name my Basso and Pinarello. Alas, I should have learned Italian when I lived in Italy.


----------



## Lick Skillet (Aug 21, 2011)

no - that is stupid


----------



## Defisch (Oct 13, 2009)

The Madone is the Goddess, Goddess of speed. the fixie is the Queen, Queen of authority.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I used to gave women's names to my guitars when I was into that.

I never named a bicycle, maybe should I start  ?

by the way guitar is feminin in all languages I speak ( 6 ) maybe because of its shape.

A bicycle not always.

Una bicicleta ( feminin in ES, IT )
Un Vélo ( masculin in FR ) 
Das Fahrrad ( neuter in DE )
Das Velo ( neuter in Swiss DE )
A bicycle ( genderless in EN )

so it would be harder to chose a right name


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

No names... However as i'm grinding up a hill about to die I might swear at her a little.


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

Black & Tan








The Italian Stallion








Waterloo Blue








The Flight of the Valkyrie








Plastic Fantastic








The Orange Chromesicle








The One-Geared, All-Chrome, Flyin' Purple Pista Beater








The Night Rider








The Red Ryder








Steve Young's Bike








The Trainer









Silly, I know.


----------



## DEK (Feb 12, 2005)

Why would I name my bike? It came with a name: Z85.

Hey, Mike O. That's quite an impressive collection. :thumbsup:


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

rose.johnp said:


> Had an interesting discussion over Christmas and the topic of naming our bikes came up. So the question stands: Do you name your bikes?


Yes: Eliane (alu/carbo), Annelies (steel), Roxanne (carbon), Briek (CX), Neige (SS).


----------



## Seagoon (Nov 22, 2009)

When going up hills I name my bikes names I couldn't repeat on this forum!


----------



## Rguedr3 (Jan 6, 2012)

I guess I can start thinking of names. Just bought my first bike, ebay - 2011 Scott speedster s40 $400...good deal?


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Wow Mike O, that is an awesome collection of rides - thanks for the pics, I enjoyed looking at them.

regarding naming your bike - LOL, I can't stop laughing. You probably drink diet soda too.


----------



## lonster (Jun 23, 2011)

No names for mine but a fellow rider’s bike has its own Facebook page.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

lonster said:


> No names for mine but a fellow rider’s bike has its own Facebook page.


That's Awesome!


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

here we go again.....
First, let me say, my kids are lucky they got names!

That stated, I do not name mine. There is nothing quite like the satisfaction of jumping on a gorgeous Italian, Asian or American vixen and riding her hard and riding her long and walking away without knowing her name!


----------



## Dereck (Jan 31, 2005)

Seagoon said:


> When going up hills I name my bikes names I couldn't repeat on this forum!


I'll go along with this poster!

Oddly enough, the only bike that's ever had a name is my present Bob Jackson (custom built lugged Reynolds 753 OS, from England, for those wondering).

Its referred to as 'Bob'. Seemingly obvious, but for a deeper reason, you'd have to watch Rowan Atkinson's 'Black Adder' comedy series on TV - series 2, I believe. One of the funniest things ever to hit the haunted fishtank, with no good messages or problem solving at all. Okay, apart from the only way to get a dullard servant moving is to hit him a lot... It might be on the likes of 'Netflix' for any Anglophile TV-aholics who've missed it.

A Happy New Year to all

Dereck


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Dajianshan said:


> Not as much as label them...
> 
> The Seven, The Salsa, The Colnago.
> 
> ...


Ditto. "My silver bike," "My yellow bike," "My red bike," "My mountain bike," "My 'cross bike." Or by brand, but only for the LeMond and the Trek Portland. I realize they're both Treks, but whatever. The LeMond doesn't actually say "Trek" anywhere.

Some of my friends like naming inanimate objects enough that my bikes that are more familiar to them have received names. "Her Majesty," "Mercedes," "Damien."


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

BostonG said:


> Wow Mike O, that is an awesome collection of rides - thanks for the pics, I enjoyed looking at them.
> 
> regarding naming your bike - LOL, I can't stop laughing. You probably drink diet soda too.


Thanks, everyone. 

Now that TouchOGray has put the purpose of a bike in proper perspective I believe my names are downright creepy .


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

Yes, my precious!


----------



## Jeepdude (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup...

My Intense 6.6 is called my mountain Bike

My Synapse Carbon 3 is my road bike.

Kept it simple.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Dajianshan said:


> Not as much as label them...
> 
> The Seven, The Salsa, The Colnago.


This. Either it's "the bike" or "The Ridley" - "Rid'" for short.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

lonster said:


> No names for mine but a fellow rider’s bike has its own Facebook page.


That’s a crazy thing of him to allow. I mean there are sickies out there who can lure young, gullible bikes into dangerous situations. I mean would you really want your bike interacting with this guy:



Touch0Gray said:


> There is nothing quite like the satisfaction of jumping on a gorgeous Italian, Asian or American vixen and riding her hard and riding her long and walking away without knowing her name!


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

They all have the same name when I'm mad - GD f****** POS.

The rest of the time they go by their brand.


----------



## ecub (Sep 2, 2011)

Jeepdude said:


> Yup...
> 
> My Intense 6.6 is called my mountain Bike
> 
> ...


Same here. So any cyclists or non cyclists would know which bike I'm talking about...

My Trek Madone 6.7, I call my road bike.

My Trek Top Fuel 9.9, I call my mountain bike

My Salsa Mukluk 2, I call my fat bike.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Shirley, Myrna, Gladys are current names.

My new murdered out SL4 will be named "Raven Black, Midnight Black....if Nicky was here you'd be 'black and blue' black."


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

I named one YEARS ago. A chinese made, gas piped, rod braked brute. Her name was "Ruth".

Since then, I have not named any.

I do have names for a few of my guitars, though.


----------



## JKCRB (Dec 17, 2011)

I came close once with one of my bikes, but then I realized, the name wasn't good enough.

Like others have said, I typically say "The "brand/model"". i.e. "The Kane", or

"My road bike", "My mountain bike"


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

Dereck said:


> Its referred to as 'Bob'. Seemingly obvious, but for a deeper reason, you'd have to watch Rowan Atkinson's 'Black Adder' comedy series on TV - series 2, I believe.


We USA'ins also would have to understand British Humo(u)r, which seems unlikely to occur. :thumbsup:


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

I like TOGs response... but no, I have my road bike and my other (gravel, cross, commuter) bike. Sometimes they get referred to in the house by their color for my wife's sake, but at the bike shop always by their purpose or brand. 

The cars in the relationship had names given by my wife, but she stopped that with our most recent purchase. Don't know if she's growing up (maturing) or if paying the maintenance bills removed some romance of a Volvo with a feminine, diminutive and kind of skanky name.


----------



## slacker190 (Jul 13, 2011)

I've got hit-n-run, the commuter mountain bike which I've been hit twice by cars. The "redline" - my redline cross bike. Beercruiser the cross-country bike. The other two are referred to as "the cannondale" and "the singlespeed".


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

rose.johnp said:


> Had an interesting discussion over Christmas and the topic of naming our bikes came up. So the question stands: Do you name your bikes?


I tried that once but it did not come when I was calling it so I stopped 🚲


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Don't need to, they all came with a name on the downtube.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Their names are the Seven, the Cronus, the Ferrous, the Flyte, the Tandem, the 'cross bike, the tank, Russell's bike, the Phinney, the spare Ti and the Mongoose. 

They are all vying for the title "the bike that's ready to ride" at any given moment.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

The Mistress - my wife named it.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

My beater/commuter is a late 80s Giant Chinook = The Steel Buffalo (b/c heavy, but reliable)

My road bike is a Giant Defy Advanced = The Silk Cheetah (b/c rides like a dream)


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

No...


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

I name mine. As of now I have Orange Julius=my DeRosa, Frank (as in Frankenbike)= my commuter and Junior = my Giant Defy Advanced. My wife's Roubaix S Works is Vinnie, and her Trek is Jan Luc, as in the Star Trek character.


----------



## JoelS (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

*I do.....*

both my bikes and guitars....

My Moots VaMoots CR is 'Truly'

My Martin guitar is Elena (after my daughter)

My Gibson is Caroline (after my wife).


what's the harm?:thumbsup:


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

The Ferrari and The Cadillac


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

gamara said:


> Yes, my precious!


LOL. That's great.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I mainly refer to them by their names when talking about them online (eg, Strava's website)...

2010 Cento Uno Superleggera: Black Mamba (If anyone has seen this bike close up, you would understand why).

2012 Cento Uno Matte Black: 415Shinobi (Raised in San Francisco and the bike is stealth matte black). 

Again, usually use these names only when online....not so much in person.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

kbwh said:


> I do, actually.
> 
> My previous was "Celeste" and my current is "Blanca".
> I know a guy who calls his "Faustina".
> ...


My wife's '88 Brava is "Bianca" and my '05 928 is "Celeste" - probably popular names within Bianchi circles. 

My Spesh Allez is just "Allez" - my wife used to call it "The Mistress" - but Celeste has taken over that title!


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

On good days, it is named "baby."

On not-so-good days, it is named "you f-ing b!tch," as in, "get the F up that hill, you f-ing b!tch!"


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

1973 Schwinn Continental,
AKA.. "The Pig"


----------



## Wookster (Oct 2, 2011)

Named my epic Floyd.......it's just too fast.........


----------



## CheapTrek (Dec 23, 2011)

tihsepa said:


> My wife does.
> 
> 
> She calls all of them " another bike".
> ...


The trick is to do what one of my buddies has done and hit a point of critical mass where you have so many that it's impossible to tell.


----------



## SlurpeeKing (Jul 23, 2010)

I call mine Scott because thats what it says all over it.


----------



## flex1493 (Jan 11, 2012)

I never thought about it but Trinity comes to mind.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

lonster said:


> No names for mine but a fellow rider’s bike has its own Facebook page.


One of our riders made a Facebook page for her bike too. They are in an Open Relationship together.

Hadley's Bike Sasha


----------



## r1cardo (Jan 5, 2012)

I call my wife's bike "the tank" (It is a mountain bike)
because that thing is heavy compared to mine.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

My Time is "The Old Campaigner, Sweetheart on Parade."
My Colnago is "The Alfa I'll Never be Able to Afford."
When the Colnago's chain bangs against the chainstay when I go over a big bump, the bike's name changes to "Colonel Clank."


----------



## Yolajeff (Aug 24, 2011)

Seagoon said:


> When going up hills I name my bikes names I couldn't repeat on this forum!


Me too but I apologies on the way down.


----------



## aaronbarker (Aug 31, 2005)

The Golden Renaix is 'Maurizio' and the Amblar is 'Francesco'

have fun,
aaron


----------



## cohiba7777 (Jul 6, 2006)

Exceptional collection - I have bike envy good sir!


----------



## cycocross (Dec 11, 2011)

cohiba7777 said:


> Exceptional collection - I have bike envy good sir!



I'm jealous of the bike levitation skills.
I'll take a scoop of the orange while I'm here tho.


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

rose.johnp said:


> Had an interesting discussion over Christmas and the topic of naming our bikes came up. So the question stands: Do you name your bikes?


Of course. But only two of my current bikes have names: My time trial bike is called Ingulule (Zulu word for "cheetah") and my commuter is called Imvula (the Zulu word for "rain").


----------



## aaronbarker (Aug 31, 2005)

On review, now that I've got the Fondriest Amblar built and out for one ride, we'll be calling her 'Sammantha' after the character from Bewitched because she's a little twitchy on the nose...heh heh.

Still fast and fun!


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

If I name my bike, will it come when I call it?


----------



## Turtle Torque (Jun 13, 2011)

Bike group calls my bike "Christine." Fellow rider made fun of my bike. following day, he didnt unclip properly and came crashing down. his knee when into my cassette and made a nasty 3 inch cut. Once we finished the ride, they noticed something on my spoke. thought it was a hairy worm. It was actually a 2 inch strip of his skin on the spoke. Guess he pissed off "Christine" and she took her revenge on him.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

PlatyPius said:


> If I name my bike, will it come when I call it?


it all depends on the "breed".... some actually go the other way when you call them

Do your cats come when you call them?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Touch0Gray said:


> it all depends on the "breed".... some actually go the other way when you call them
> 
> Do your cats come when you call them?


Mya D. Shopcat does indeed come when I call her. She's an odd one.


----------



## cyclist brent (Apr 13, 2011)

I never named my bikes until my last one, bought with inheritance after my grandmother died. I call her the Bettie Lee. ...and she is beautiful.


----------



## glockaxis (Jan 7, 2012)

No I don't name my bikes. I tried naming my guitars but that didn't work either.


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

I laughed out loud when I just read the title because I was trying to think of a name for my new Cervelo.

My old steel Trek 370 I call 'Tank'...so smooth on the flats but he doesn't like hills very much.

My Jamis Ventura I call 'Suffer' because I've spent so many hours on the trainer and doing hill intervals.

The Cervelo will have to be named after I get some decent rides on her.


----------



## Digger51 (May 12, 2006)

My names are The BMC and The Giant...sorry, I only own two bikes at the moment.


----------



## Mike427 (Feb 6, 2012)

I have not named my bike yet but my wife call it "THE BIKE"


----------



## Biker560 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Not yet - maybe I should*

Not yet


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

My Pinarello was Dyna. Then my Merckx was just the Merckx. Now my Viner is Maxi.


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

I normally just call them by the name the manufacture gave them. I have an Absolute and a Roubaix. If I am talking to someone that doesn't know much about cycling I call them my hybrid and road bike.


----------



## Dancer (Dec 8, 2004)

I call this one "Stealth".

Dancer

View attachment 252493


----------



## Spike Chili (Apr 18, 2011)

I have a beautiful red 1992 Paramount PDG-2 that I bought a year old on the day the Branch Davidian compound was burned down in Waco. I remember picking her up at the shop and everyone was standing around the TV watching the place burn down. Eventually, I named the bike "Janet Reno".
I also have a 2010 black & red Specialized Roubaix Elite, but it hasn't earned a suitable name yet. Maybe sometime this season a good one will come to me. Love the Specialized, but its nice to ride Janet once in a while for old times sake.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

a couple of years ago i named the first 2 spares i built for the team Mulva and Delores...but i don't normally name mine. i just wanted to see how long it was 'til someone got the joke...


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

rose.johnp said:


> Had an interesting discussion over Christmas and the topic of naming our bikes came up. So the question stands: Do you name your bikes?


Of course. 

"Felt" (aka "the Z")
"Jamis" (which my friend calls "Jamison")
"The Red Kona" (no, that is NOT my wife's name for my ....)
and,
"The $%#^ Trek" (AKA "The Tandem")


----------



## arginGEM (Mar 2, 2012)

Yes my MTB Cannondale Trail 5 womens is Addey 
My husband and I bought matching Windsor Knights and they are Jules and Vern.


----------

